# Coast guard pier 6/2/06



## FishHOOKA (Apr 17, 2002)

1st trip to CG Pier this year. Arrived @ 6am, fished until 10:30am. Used squid, BWFB, shrimp, peeler crab.
Caught 20 or so croakers between 2ppl. 1 C&R 23inch Striper.
Bait of choice was BWFB, a few on peeler, a few on squid. None on shrimp.
Nice sunny weather, slight wind. Fishing was kinda slow, it was the same way last summer, not sure if a place can wear out its welcome with the fish..but it seems like this place has. But its such a nice pier. Didnt see anyone else do much either...when leaving one guy said he caught a 19inch flounder. 
Seems like a few years ago i was filling up coolers almost everytime out there. Anyway, if anyone has some insight lemme know.


----------



## jim of york (May 18, 2009)

do you have to have a military I.D. to fish out there? Which Coast Guard base is this? Thanks!! Jim


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

jim of york said:


> do you have to have a military I.D. to fish out there? Which Coast Guard base is this? Thanks!! Jim


It's the one in Yorktown, and yes, you must have ID to enter the base.


----------



## bigbrokechevy (May 28, 2009)

*cg pier*

i am stationed at that base and people seem to do well out there. be warned though in the summer lotsa oyster toads. the best way to fish that pier is to get a kayak from the mwr (or if you are fortunate, use your own) and go around the east side on the shore side of the pier and fish the pilings. we did very well last winter during striper season and no one ever seems to fish that side as hard because of the gates.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

bigbrokechevy said:


> i am stationed at that base and people seem to do well out there. be warned though in the summer lotsa oyster toads. the best way to fish that pier is to get a kayak from the mwr (or if you are fortunate, use your own) and go around the east side on the shore side of the pier and fish the pilings. we did very well last winter during striper season and no one ever seems to fish that side as hard because of the gates.


That's good to know. I fished out of Wormley Creek a couple times, and it's a short paddle to the CG pier from the mouth of the creek. opcorn::fishing: Wasn't sure if I'd get blasted for getting too close to the pier on a yak.


----------



## bigbrokechevy (May 28, 2009)

just make sure you got a life jacket on. no one will really mess with you ever out there.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

bigbrokechevy said:


> just make sure you got a life jacket on.


I second that. I'm tired of people buying the farm out there. 

Skunk


----------



## fishing forrest (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, they will run you outta there. I fish there a lot from my 'yak and ever since last winter they would come out and make me leave. The years prior to that I never had any problems. They told me it was(part past the gate) Navy property and they(Navy) don't want you around. Big sign on top that says "Restricted Area, Deadly Force Authorized". Forrest


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

fishing forrest said:


> Yes, they will run you outta there. I fish there a lot from my 'yak and ever since last winter they would come out and make me leave. The years prior to that I never had any problems. They told me it was(part past the gate) Navy property and they(Navy) don't want you around. Big sign on top that says "Restricted Area, Deadly Force Authorized". Forrest


Navy property? It's a CG Base...  Not doubting what you say, just doesn't make sense.

As for life jackets, I swim like a piece of lead, so I rarely go without one, even on a boat. The guys you hear about drowning anyway are the folks who have fallen off boats with no jacket on. Find a comfortable vest and wear it. I have a family I'd like to come home to, so I always wear one.


----------



## fishing forrest (Nov 9, 2008)

basstardo said:


> Navy property? It's a CG Base...  Not doubting what you say, just doesn't make sense.
> 
> As for life jackets, I swim like a piece of lead, so I rarely go without one, even on a boat. The guys you hear about drowning anyway are the folks who have fallen off boats with no jacket on. Find a comfortable vest and wear it. I have a family I'd like to come home to, so I always wear one.


The fuel line that runs parrallel to the CG Pier is Navy property as well as the area on the other side of the gate. 
Great place to fish, but get tired of feeling like some kind of terrorist. Forrest


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting. I've never been out there, other than just around the mouth of Wormley. What's this gate you're talking about? Something in the water?


----------



## bigbrokechevy (May 28, 2009)

basstardo said:


> Interesting. I've never been out there, other than just around the mouth of Wormley. What's this gate you're talking about? Something in the water?


the gate is actually on the pier. it splits the navy fuel pier from the cg pier. its very large and locked/razorwired (you aint getting around it). i have never had any problems out there but after reading some of the posts, i may steer clear. its a shame because during the winter i have done great there just throwing mr. twisters at the pilings. also just past and down river of wormley 1 is the intake for the power plant. we go over to the boom at the end of the intake and cast over it and have done very well there. the striper lay up against the concrete walls in the shadows and aren't hard to catch. if anyone wants some pics to clarify let me know and i can try to snap some pictures. typically we don't get that close in our boats but i will test the powers of my cell phone camera.


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

good job!

thanks for the report.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Bastardo I think he is talking about NAval weapons station Yorktown not the yorktown CG base we all know and love


----------



## bigbrokechevy (May 28, 2009)

there_in_there said:


> Bastardo I think he is talking about NAval weapons station Yorktown not the yorktown CG base we all know and love


definately the cg base i am referring to. i am stationed there for at least the next 2 years.


----------

